# how will they do



## beal (Apr 5, 2011)

hello there i have been given 40 4inch common cold fish and have put them in my pool it has alot of natral food in it and i mean alot bugs, blood worm,ect plus has fresh water pump in to it every day out of my bore hole its about 8 ft deep and a bit more and half an acer in size mybe a bit bigger will the fish do will in it and how big will these grow in here and how fast plus he has given me 2 siberian sturgeon aswell there about 10-12 inchs long will these do ok as well and how big will these grow and how fast thanks hope u can help me pls


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

That is a great place for the goldfish. They will thrive and multiply and grow to 12" maybe more in there. Wish I had it. The sturgeon I don't know about you'll have to wait for someone else to answer that. I really wouldn't put the sturgeon in with the goldfish though. I think sturgeon will eat anything in there way.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They will both be fine and dandy in that pond, and will rapidly grow. The goldfish will be over a foot long in two years and start filling the pond with baby goldfish galore. The sturgeon... I don't know how big it will get or how long it will take. Goldfish can live 20+ years, but sturgeon can probably live a century and grow to immense size. Your grandchildren might have 10-feet long pets.


----------

